# where do i go??



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

i have a nissan max wagon (1987) with a 93 infiniti q45 motor in it........ where do i go??


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

i dont want to do the general stuff


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

nisdrivensan said:


> *i have a nissan max wagon (1987) with a 93 infiniti q45 motor in it........ where do i go?? *


WHOA!! Let me see some pics of that, please!!! That's one hellova swap there, buddy! Post some pics and you can go wherever you want!! lol


----------



## 92-PerlMax (Feb 24, 2003)

dam i wana see some pic's too.........and hell yea you can go anywhere you want  just leave some pics first


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

nisdrivensan said:


> *i dont want to do the general stuff  *


I think you're going to have to. 

Not enough owners here to justify creating another Maxima forum.


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

ok 
ill try to do this this weekend .... its hot as hell


----------



## nisdrivensan (Dec 10, 2002)

quck as shit also 
i was on the pa turnpike and smoked this dumb ass mustang .... im pullin (at dyno) 341 hp ... with 320 torque . the guys that do my work (hp racing) did adjustable cams , valves, header exhaust . borla .... and a chip 
the next thing i think im gonna do is try to muster a turbo with piping for a intercooler.... that should bring around 450 thye say .... i dont know what kind to sport though


----------



## nismo1989 (Jan 13, 2003)

Any pics yet???


----------

